# How hard is CAFO REALLY?



## Charles (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm toying with the idea of learning the intro sweep and much of the song. Assuming you break it down slowly with a metronome, it isn't that difficult is it?

Does anyone have any experience learning CAFO?


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 16, 2011)

yup, i wrote the tab on the tune, and it's a BITCH. the opening sweep is probably the hardest part in itself, the rest of it is learnable, but it takes intense stamina to play cleanly. definately not impossible but its pretty damn tough IMO.


----------



## Guamskyy (Mar 16, 2011)

Charles said:


> I'm toying with the idea of learning the intro sweep and much of the song. Assuming you break it down slowly with a metronome, it isn't that difficult is it?
> 
> Does anyone have any experience learning CAFO?


 
Considering the time signature changes, the tempo, and the variation of the sweep(doing the full arpeggio, then doing like half of it, then full and repeat), it's pretty challenging but shouldn't but impossible!


----------



## ROAR (Mar 16, 2011)

^Do you have the right location? 
Every tab I see has the sweep around like 9-12 on the DGBE strings,
and live he plays it pretty high up, so obviously I wanna see the real deal!


----------



## Charles (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn son, repped just for being able to tab that monster out!

Your ears must be the size of satellite dishes (in the most flattering way possible, of course!)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 16, 2011)

ROAR said:


> ^Do you have the right location?
> Every tab I see has the sweep around like 9-12 on the DGBE strings,
> and live he plays it pretty high up, so obviously I wanna see the real deal!



Looks like eadg strings 19-22 when he plays it but the same notes are the same notes.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> yup, i wrote the tab on the tune, and it's a BITCH. the opening sweep is probably the hardest part in itself, the rest of it is learnable, but it takes intense stamina to play cleanly. definately not impossible but its pretty damn tough IMO.



I can't figure out what's going on with the tapping part. I don't know if I've got the tab you did, but the tapping part in GP shows (just the low strings)

9---9-----9-----9-----9-----9--9----
---------------------------------------
--7---10-----5-----8-----7------------

So what is tapped? In the video it looks like he's fingering in the low register and way above the high register. Is this just transposed to do it without tapping, and really he's all on the low B string? I can't find the actual solo part on here, so I'm assuming this is the rhythm part and I've got the wrong tab.


----------



## Dayn (Mar 17, 2011)

That's the clean rhythm part, and if I have the same GP file as you, it should be called "tapping riff". That should just be two-handed tapping, the left hand doing the bass line on the low B string and right hand tapping the higher pitched line on the higher strings (assuming you're right handed).


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 17, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> I can't figure out what's going on with the tapping part. I don't know if I've got the tab you did, but the tapping part in GP shows (just the low strings)
> 
> 9---9-----9-----9-----9-----9--9----
> ---------------------------------------
> ...


check the interviews with Tosin, there's one which shows how it's played


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2011)

Dayn said:


> That's the clean rhythm part, and if I have the same GP file as you, it should be called "tapping riff". That should just be two-handed tapping, the left hand doing the bass line on the low B string and right hand tapping the higher pitched line on the higher strings (assuming you're right handed).



That's what I was worried about. I don't know what I have, but it's not what you have! I just PMed you to see if you could email it to me. I can't find the version with the tapping riff anywhere.


----------



## theclap (Mar 17, 2011)

I'd say cafo is easier than a lot of the album imo, especially compared to stuff like inamorta, tempting time, and song solomon. 

this kid does a good job. 1:42 in 

YouTube - CAFO sweep video tutorial


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 17, 2011)

son of a bitch! i just realized, i never actually uploaded my own tab ANYWHERE 0_o haha! i just wrote it and maybe put it on mediafire for download here, because i know a few members have it. the one on UG.com that everyone is talking about is my buddy Insiren's, but i used his drums to make my own tab for completeness.

to clear things up, the guy in the video is playing my version of the sweep intro, more or less. whether he got it here or not, i have no idea. 

the tapping riff goes thusly:

D-----------------4--16------------------------------------
A------------------------------------------------------------
D--5--16--5--16----------16--5--16--7--16----16-------------
B--------------------------------------------5--------

over and over, then the right hand moves up to 16 on the A string and 14 on the G string (listen for it, you'll hear)

I have the entire song corrected, sweeps, taps and all, but it's on my other computer and ill have to re-upload it. and thanks for the comments and compliments, tabbing's a very gratifying hobby


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 17, 2011)

Keep it up Glass.....seeing someone dedicated to one of the most influential artists and producing exacting tabs like these makes me happy in the face 

Is the mediafire link in the AAL Tab thread?


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 17, 2011)

Here's the CAFO tapping lick





Note how he taps 16ths, and I'm pretty sure you don't pull off or hammer on while playing it. The two hands have to alternate constantly when tapping, which makes it a pretty awesome and fun riff to play, but the transitions are freaky as hell.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 17, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> son of a bitch! i just realized, i never actually uploaded my own tab ANYWHERE 0_o haha! i just wrote it and maybe put it on mediafire for download here, because i know a few members have it. the one on UG.com that everyone is talking about is my buddy Insiren's, but i used his drums to make my own tab for completeness.


 
Yeah that's the one that I don't see the tapping part on at all, but I'll look again tonight and go to UG to redownload it. I'm pretty sure that's the one I have, but who knows. Thanks for all the tabs you guys do!


----------



## SirMyghin (Mar 17, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> Looks like eadg strings 19-22 when he plays it but the same notes are the same notes.




This, you gain nothing by blatantly mimicing someones fingering because they did it. Learn it in both positions for best results, play with how you are picking it and REALLY listen. Then choose where you play it depending which you think sounds better TO YOU.


----------



## ROAR (Mar 17, 2011)

^Good point, and much appreciated.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 17, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Here's the CAFO tapping lick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

honestly man, im 100% positive that tab is missing a 16th note, he taps his middle finger on the 16th fret, high D string, then immediately follows it with the index, 16th, low D. same patern on the 14th and 16th, G and A strings respectively. listen to the track in slow mo or watch a vid of tosin playing for proof. i only mention it because that part makes the lick for me


----------



## Tranquilliser (Mar 17, 2011)

tldr this thread:

CAFO is fucking impossible.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Mar 17, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> tldr this thread:
> 
> CAFO is fucking impossible.




This song raped my soul. And my hands.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 19, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> honestly man, im 100% positive that tab is missing a 16th note, he taps his middle finger on the 16th fret, high D string, then immediately follows it with the index, 16th, low D. same patern on the 14th and 16th, G and A strings respectively. listen to the track in slow mo or watch a vid of tosin playing for proof. i only mention it because that part makes the lick for me



Ok, and in the riff you typed out a couple of posts ago you show the measure ending with a 16th fret tap on the low D and a simultaneous tap on 5th fret of the low B, then another 16th fret low D. Is that correct?
Also, any chance you could either upload it or email your tab? I've seen your work, so I'd love to get your version.


----------



## Bakerman (Mar 19, 2011)

Should be 5 then 16, spacing probably looked correct in the reply box. 3rd note is F# not G.


```
D-----------------4--16---------------------------
A-------------------------------------------------
D--5--16--4--16----------16--5--16--7--16-----16--
B------------------------------------------5------
```


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2011)

Bakerman said:


> Should be 5 then 16, spacing probably looked correct in the reply box. 3rd note is F# not G.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



OK, so I see what is in this UG tab: It's the tapping riff but transposed to be played without tapping. I'm not sure why, but it is. And it shows that the whole riff is in fact 13 notes. So the whole riff is repeated 4 times, giving 52 notes, which is written out as two 4/4 measures and a 5/4 measure. So that adds up.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Mar 20, 2011)

Bakerman said:


> Should be 5 then 16, spacing probably looked correct in the reply box. 3rd note is F# not G.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


 
yeah that's right, typo on my part. i cant get on my desktop that has the corrected tab because the monitor is blown, and my digital vid camera busted months ago so i cant upload the tab or make a tutorial vid. god doesnt want me helping anyone apparently haha. but as soon as i can, i'll put up some sort of definative help on this lick.

EDIT: 700th post my very first post on this forum was to help with AAL tabs, guess i know my place huh? hah


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 30, 2011)

Paitence is all I can say for learning any AAL. You can do this!


----------



## beans (Apr 4, 2011)

in all honesty, any song is doable. a few months back, i posted my first youtube cover (CAFO) 
It was done before any tabs were made, so i did it entirely by ear. the sweap wasnt exact, but it was close. I found the hardest part was the strange breakdown(esque) thing near the end. but it is definetly doable. and a great song to build forearm strength and sweeping abilities. since then ive been able to double my speed, but remain clean


----------

